# Plastering as a career..



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to work with the misses' uncle yesterday, hes a self employed plasterer and i finally think i have found the job i want to do! Being 20 years old i haven't a clue until i had a little go, i was genuinely interested in learning, is it a good trade to break into?


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a self employed builder, and I reckon any trade is good to get into


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

It wouldnt be bad tbh m8, pretty sure someone on heres a plasterer (think its Jay?) he'd be the person to ask.

Decent plasterers are hard to come by mate, its certainly a skill in itself.

Its like all things tho m8, construction industry is the 1st thing to be hit when money gets tight (recession and what not), as a plasterer it might not be that bad with alot of work still being household etc

Good luck with it all m8!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Any trade IMO is good to do - wish I had in a way. While working for someone else usually doesn't pay well once you have a bit of experience under your belt and can branch off and set up your own business where you feel the rewards of what you are putting in.

Main things is to enjoy the job though when you're stuck doing it for a long time - as long as you have enough to get by why not give it a shot.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was a brickie for 20+ years, getting a trade is well worth it. I only stopped due to the economy, Ill go back into it when it picks up. Make sure you go to college for it and get the papers.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

any tarde is a godd trade to get into mate, pastering is a great job ! alos if your a half decent plasterer then youl make SH!TLOADS of cash


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Plastering is a good choice. Because its something most people cant do themselves you should have lots of household work as well as building sites.

We've just had our stairs done, started off back to brick. The plasterers boarded and skimmed it and it looks bloody brilliant. Cost a fair bit though!!!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

im a self employed plasterer , its a great job for me but i have been a bit short on work this year i only do private work though so i can charge good money , started off on site labouring for 3 spreads and just workd my way up


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Any trade Is good to get.

I've not got one, I'd love to of got one back in my youth


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jaime G said:


> Went to work with the misses' uncle yesterday, hes a self employed plasterer and i finally think i have found the job i want to do! Being 20 years old i haven't a clue until i had a little go, i was genuinely interested in learning, is it a good trade to break into?


We have loads working for us mate and some earn 700 a week mate, its a messy trade but one you can well benefit out of, also you could do jobs on the side for friend etc :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

As long as the out come is income


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

One of my mates is a plasterer and he earns great money, but he is good, very good. Like anything I guess, if you work hard at it, do honest work, turn up on time, dont let people down, you'll get a good name and reputation and stay busy. If your a tradesman your reputation amung peers is your living.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Our plasterers spot on, got his name through word of mouth. He's only perhaps 29/30, very well spoken and not what you'd consider a plasterer to look like/behave.

He's extremely punctual and polite and his work is ace.

He did lots in our old house and up to now in my new house,he has done the kitchen, 3 bedrooms, boarded my bathroom before tiling and now the stairs.

I'd recommend him to anyone. He looks after me and i look after him.

Next year he'll do our living/dining room. I'll not ring around for the best price. I'll just ring him and know he wont lift my leg.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> We have loads working for us mate and some earn 700 a week mate, its a messy trade but one you can well benefit out of, also you could do jobs on the side for friend etc :whistling:


The important word here is SOME earn £700 a week

Its a trade for sure and a good plasterer is worth his weight in gold but down my way (Kent) plasterers have been suffering, id learn it and also learn some other skills.

If your a good jobbing builder, ie one that can turn his hand to many things and do a good job you will always find work!


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a plumber and you always hear people asking for plasters that are decent cos their normal ones let them down. Same as most trades you need to be very skilful at it otherwise you got no chance of getting work. Do all you can to learn as fast as you can people will always need a plasterer. Can be great career def more interesting than sitting in a office


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Plastering is a very good trade, messy as fook, but an art in its self, a good plasterer will never be out of work. There is always someone needing a bit of plastering.

I just had the ceilings done on 3 bathroom jobs this week took the guy about an hour and a half a ceiling to skim £200 ( this included 3 bag multi finish which would have cost £15 aprox) so good money to be had for good plasterers.

If u can get a start with someone go for it, just remember good things come to those who wait, as the money will be **** for a few years until you can build up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

money wise and posssibly longevity its a good choice but to be fair i cant think of anything more boring than plastering personally. may aswell be spreading the same wall with sh1t .....

very monotonous to be fair !!!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> money wise and posssibly longevity its a good choice but to be fair i cant think of anything more boring than plastering personally. may aswell be spreading the same wall with sh1t .....
> 
> very monotonous to be fair !!!


thats why i wont dont do site work any more as its the same day in day out and site work is crap money


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes trade is def the best option right now as u can never be out of business..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

go for it mate, learning a trade is a good investment of time and money. i'm looking into learning to weld part time but thats more just so i can work on my project cars without having to pay for parts to get welded.

if you do go for it go for the college route and get the qualification, that way you shouldn't have any trouble in future.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My old man is a plasterer, for 35 years, he's never worked inside the system, always cash in hand (which is the way all builders prefer), last job we went to he priced up £4800 plus materials, he finished in 16 days!!! He's semi-retired at 52, and really only works because as as he says "if you ain't working you're just spending without earning!"


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Probably one of the better ones other then plumber electrician, done apprenticeship in highways/groundworks and a bricklaying one. both 2 year apprenticeships and wish i could plaster


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> One of my mates is a plasterer and he earns great money, but he is good, very good. Like anything I guess, if you work hard at it, do honest work, turn up on time, dont let people down, you'll get a good name and reputation and stay busy. If your a tradesman your reputation amung peers is your living.


Certainly agree ^^^

The reason I chose the plasterer to do my current renovation was down to word of mouth off other people about the quality of the work and also the manner that they tidied up after themselves etc.

It just so happened that they where also the cheapest of the quotes I received and I will be getting them to do all my future jobs


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Plasterers are renound of dying of heart attacks


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

As for wages, i was earing a grand a week during the boom years here in ireland and im now sitting with a 6bed gaf mortgage free thou my da give me a few quid to start it off


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

cult said:


> Plasterers are renound of dying of heart attacks


lol funny you should say that as i know of at least three that have!


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

Slightly of subject. I go out dogging and my car always looks like a plasterers radio after


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

im a plasterer by trade mate and done loads of it since age of 14 (now 23)

can be hard graft and tbh wouldnt advice to get into


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

lukeee said:


> lol funny you should say that as i know of at least three that have!


Its true, we put so much pressure on our hearts all day when skiming. think about how we work and youll understand


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Bit like me cleaning a fecking huge window lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Bit like me cleaning a fecking huge window lol


window cleaning isnt like plastering, you guys have it so easy, sure isnt that a womens job :whistling: and i know one thing, you didnt get them arms from window cleaning


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> im a plasterer by trade mate and done loads of it since age of 14 (now 23)
> 
> can be hard graft and tbh wouldnt advice to get into


My old man always said if he caught me with a hawk and trowel in my hands he'd chase me off site with a shovel! :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

one thing to remember is that you are inside most of the time (unless you go down the rendering route) which helps a bit, it's more appealing then being outside in 4 degree weather all day as a brickie

good plasterers are worth their weight in gold


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

cult said:


> window cleaning isnt like plastering, you guys have it so easy, sure isnt that a womens job :whistling: and i know one thing, you didnt get them arms from window cleaning


Oiiiiii... You guys have to have a scaffold to wave your arms about where as i can do it on one leg up a ladder.... and clean windows...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My mate did some plastering round mine where we knocked a wall through, made it look simple but in reality it's about as easy as bathing a fvcking Great Dane!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> My mate did some plastering round mine where we knocked a wall through, made it look simple but in reality it's about as easy as bathing a fvcking Great Dane!


You wanna try bathing my Jack Russell mate


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

About the heart attack bit, thats actually true haha


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Jaime G said:


> About the heart attack bit, thats actually true haha


this is why im seriously considering not going back to it when it kicks off again. I done well out of teh boom years so im thinking of training for something else and not going back, fcuk that heart exploding just to get by in life, i want to live to 100


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

as with all the tradesmen i know the most important thing is to be able to suckin air over your teeth and say this is going to cost you


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Great skill, but It looks like hard work to me...especially when they plaster a ceiling, that looks back breaking...


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> Great skill, but It looks like hard work to me...especially when they plaster a ceiling, that looks back breaking...


the worst bits for me when doing huge ceilings is my neck gets very stiff and the backs of my legs get stiff from running up and down the hop up all day , it can defentley be very hard and hot work


----------

